# Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...



## daytrader (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einen ca. 50.000 L fassenden Teich welcher im Sommer letzten Jahres fertig gestellt wurde. Die Fische gedeihen prima, das Wasser ist klar, nur minimal Fadenalgen. 


Sumpf- und Uferplanzen wachsen mickrig bzw. kaum, fast alle Pflanzen haben mehr gelbe, braune und welke Blätter und sind ständig mit Blattläusen befallen. Die Blattläuse spritze ich regelmäßig mit einem Wasserstrahl ab trotzdem wachsen die Pflanzen nicht. __ Lilien zeigten dieses Jahr keine Blüten, __ Rohrkolben etc. keine Blüten und haben vieleicht gerademal ein drittel der möglichen Größe erreicht. 

Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen werden immer weniger und verschwinden ganz. Selbst Seerosen haben gelbe Blätter und immer wieder Blattläuse.

Nährstoff(werte) sind da, aber im grünen Bereich....daran sollte es nicht liegen. Ich als Laie vermute Eisen- und Kaliummangel (Tests zeigen 0 an). Auch im Verdacht stehen der Wasserfall und kleiner Bachlauf (vom Oberteich in den Unterteich) zwecks Co2 Ausfällung. 

Was meint ihr? Auf den Wasserfall und Bachlauf möchte ich nicht verzichten, wäre bautechnisch jetzt auch anders nicht mehr machbar.

Danke!

Lg Day


----------



## Bebel (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hey Day

Habe das gleiche Problem, ich denke es liegt bei mir am (ungeeigneten) Bodengrund bzw, am "blöden" Gefälle der Teichstufen. Hatte Anfangs eine zu dünne Schicht Kies, habe dann versucht mit Sand / Lehmgemisch nachzuarbeiten, ist aber leider alles langsam abgerutscht zur Mitte. Habe zwar nur ein leichtes Gefälle zur Mitte, trotzdem bewegt sich auf Dauer alles in diese Richtung. 

Unterwasserpflanzen werden sehr gerne auch von meinen Fischen gefressen und meine Wasserwerte, die gut für die Fische sind, scheinen nicht so optimal für Pflanzen zu sein - die benötigen scheinbar doch etwas mehr Nährstoffe.

Zwischen den Steinen am Ufer wachsen die Pflanzen sehr gut. Überhaupt scheint die flache Pflanzstufe am Ufer am geeignetsten zu sein für alle Pflanzen. Auch Seerosen mögen je nach Art nicht zu tief stehen.

Auch wenn ich am Anfang großen Wert auf Artenvielfalt gelegt habe, habe ich mich damit abgefunden, dass in meinem Teich nur einige Sorten gut wachsen und sich vermehren. Ich lass da jetzt der Natur freien Lauf. Die Pflanzen denen es gefällt breiten sich aus. Manche haben sich sogar angesiedelt obwohl ich sie nie gepflanzt oder gesäht habe. Ich bemühe mich jetzt einfach etwas Geduld aufzubringen und ab und zu etwas regulierend einzugreifen.

Ach ja, Wasserpflanzen in Töpfen funktionieren bei mit auch nicht, da ich keine "Teicherde" benutze.

LG Bebel


----------



## daytrader (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hey Bebel,

am Bodengrund liegt es bei mir nicht. Egal ob die Planzen im Kies, zwischen großen Wassersteinen, in Planzkörben mit Teicherde oder Freischwimmer...alle sind betroffen.


----------



## MadDog (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hi Day,
ich glaube nicht, das der Bachlauf und Wasserfall damit etwas zu tun haben. Ich habe auch einen Bachlauf und einen kleinen Wasserfall und bei mir wachsen die Pflanzen wie verrückt. Selbst im Bachlauf wuchern __ Bachbunge, __ Schilf, Gräser, obwohl ich diese nur in Kies 16-32 mm gesetzt habe.
Auch im Teich habe ich keine Probleme. Ich dünge nicht und trotzdem blüht alles. Hier habe ich aber die Pflanzen in ein Lehm/Sandgemisch gesetzt und mit Kies abgedeckt.
Kontrolliere doch mal die Wurzeln, sind diese o.k. oder knabbern deine Fische an den Wurzeln rum ?

Ansonsten würde ich evtl. einen Teichpflanzengärtner/Handel kontaktieren und um Hilfe bitten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann auch nur beichten, wie es bei mir war. Anfangs hatte ich alle Pflanzen ordentlich in Pflanzschalen mit Teicherde und eine erbärmliche Bepflanzung.
Ich bin dann irgendwann zur Kiesgrube gefahren, habe noch eine Ladung Kies für den Teich geholt die Pflanzen von Teicherde befreit und direkt in den Kies gesetzt (ohne Lehm oder andere Zusätze) seitdem gedeien sie prächtig. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das ein Teich so gut gefiltert und von Nährstoffen befreit wird, das da einfach nichts mehr wächst, nichtmal Algen und somit das Wasser kristallklar ist aber Pflanzen einfach nicht gedeien können.
Eine andere Variante wären, das vieleicht Giftstoffe in den Teich gelangt sind? 
Der Bachlauf ist es mit Sicherheit nicht und es ist für mich nicht vorstellbar, dass es in einem Teich sowenige Nährstoffe gibt, dass dort nichts wächst, nichtmal Algen.

Achso, mach mal bitte ein paar Bilder, damit man sich ein Bild machen kann.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## daytrader (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallöchen,

vielen Dank erstmal für eure Mühe! Aber es düngt echt keiner von euch bzw. keiner achtet auf den Eisen Gehalt im Teich?

Ich habe mit Teichen keine Erfahrung, aber in meinem Meerwasseraquarium, reagieren die höheren Algen (also die gewollten Algen) sofort auf Eisenmangel. Sie werden dann hell und lösen sich auf. Nach der Eisenzugabe werden sie wieder saftig grün und vermehren sich wie blöde. Genauso farbige Steinkorallen....grüne Montiporas werden unter Eisenmangel gelblich, wenige Tage nach der Eisenzugabe werden sie wieder leuchtend grün. Oder eben die Planktonzucht...ohne Dünger nicht möglich.

Oder meinen Zimmerpflanzen....da geht ohne Dünger garnichts. Und im Teich nichts? Nur das was durch Regen zugeführt wird?:?


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Servus

Dein Teich wird doch durch die Koi gedüngt oder fütterst du nicht und die Koi knabbern an den Pflanzen und heben sie so aus dem Substrat = schlechtes Wachstum 

Konntest du dies bei den Koi beobachten ....

Wäre eine der möglichen Ursachen ...

Und nein ... meinen Teich habe ich noch nicht gedüngt ... solange die Algen schön saftig grün sind


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo,

in Teichen wird manchmal auch Ton als Substrat verwendet. Ton bindet die Nährstoffe enorm und das kann dann auch zu Problemen führen. Ich habe einmal Seerosen bekommen, die in reinen Ton getopft waren. Jede Düngung mit Düngekegeln verpuffte fast wirkungslos.


----------



## waterman (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo,
zum Eisen kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wenn das Wasser schön klar ist, scheint es doch nährstoffarm zu sein und damit "schlecht" auch für die höheren Pflanzen.
Du scheinst alles raus zu filtern.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## daytrader (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Dein Teich wird doch durch die Koi gedüngt oder fütterst du nicht und die Koi knabbern an den Pflanzen und heben sie so aus dem Substrat = schlechtes Wachstum
> 
> ...



Dünger in Form von Nährstoffen (Nitrat, Phosphat etc.) kommen sicherlich durch die Fütterung der Fische. Aber Eisen ist bei mir 0 (auch im Leitungswasser 0) und das ist soweit mir bekannt für das Blattgrün und die Photosynthese unabdingbar!?


----------



## daytrader (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*



waterman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zum Eisen kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wenn das Wasser schön klar ist, scheint es doch nährstoffarm zu sein und damit "schlecht" auch für die höheren Pflanzen.
> Du scheinst alles raus zu filtern.
> Gruß
> Wil



PO4 zeigt mein Test 0,1 und NO3 12,5 an, also schon vorhanden. Das Wasser ist klar, kommt aber sicher durch den großen 4-Kammer Filter, die UVC Anlage etc.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist zum Verzweifeln, bei mir wächst ohne Dünger so gut wie gar nichts. 

Heuer habe ich erstmals auf jeglichen Dünger verzichtet um einer neuerlichen Blaualgenblüte  vorzubeugen. Eine Blaualgenblüte konnte ich dadurch zwar bis jetzt  verhindern, gleichzeitig aber auch das an sich schon schlechte Wachstum der Pflanzen.

2010 habe ich den Teich gut gedüngt und konnte endlich einmal schöne, grüne Pflanzen sehen, aber leider auch eine Bakterienblüte. Ich getraue mich nicht, die Pflanzen heuer mit dem nötigen Dünger zu versorgen, aber ohne Nährstoffe gehen sie ein. Einige Seerosen haben nur noch 2-3 Blätter, die jungen Blätter sind krüppelwüchsig deformiert, Blüten gibt es kaum.

Zum Vergleich :

   August  2010             August 2011



  August 2010               August 2011



  August 2010                August 2011



Hat jemand einen guten Rat für mich?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Surfer Joe (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Elfriede,

womit hast Du denn gedüngt?

Dieses Jahr habe ich "Osmocote Düngekegel" ausprobiert und die Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig (Bras. __ Tausendblatt, __ Fieberklee, Sagittarien, __ Hechtkraut)). Mehr Algen habe ich dadurch jedoch nicht. Die Kegel drücke ich ein paar Zentimeter in das Substrat und decke anschliessend das verbliebene Loch mit Sand ab, so kann nichts in Wasser gelangen.

Es ist zwar nicht der Sinn der Sache, die Pflanzen sollen sich ja gefälligst die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen. Aber was soll man machen wenn sie das nicht tun?

Dein Teich sah ja 2010 richtig klasse aus. 

Schöne Grüße
Bert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Elfriede,

für Paros kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich denke wie Joe, wenn der Teich nicht genügend hergibt sollt man ruhig düngen und die Kegel im Substrat klingt auch sinnvoll.

Grüße nach Paros

Thomas


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Bert, hallo Thomas, 

ja, genau so habe ich es bisher immer gemacht, wenn auch mit Ausnahme von 2010 der Wuchserfolg trotz Düngekegel nicht durchschlagend war, aber sicher  besser als heuer ohne Düngung. 2010 war ich mit der Düngung  nicht so sparsam wie die Jahre zuvor, aber wie man auf den Fotos sieht, brauchen die Pflanzen die Düngemenge vom Vorjahr um ordentlich zu wachsen.

Nur einige Seerosen und einige Pflanzen im Flachwasser werde ich zum Wochenende gezielt düngen und die Entwicklung der Cyanobakterien genau  beobachten. Vielleicht hatte meine Düngung 2010 mit der gleichzeitigen Bakterienblüte gar nichts oder nur teilweise zu tun, denn jetzt ist mein Wasser sehr nährstoffarm und trotzdem ist die Gefahr einer Blaualgenblüte noch nicht völlig gebannt. Inzwischen weiß ich auch, dass Blaualgen ebenso in nährstoffarmen Gewässern existieren können, wenn die anderen Bedingungen passen, wie Wärme und Licht, wovon es hier mehr als  genug gibt.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Surfer Joe (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Elfriede,
woran hast Du erkannt, dass es sich um Cyanobakterien handelt und nicht um Schwebealgen?
Ich dachte immer, Cyano's bilden sich nur auf dem Bodengrund .Das wäre jetzt mal interessant, da ich bei grünem Wasser immer von Schwebealgen ausgehe. Man lernt ja nie aus.

In meinem Aquarium hatte ich Cyano's. Diese haben den Bodengrund mit einem schmierigen blaugrünen Belag überzogen. Trotz optimaler Wasserwerten und wuchernden Pflanzen waren sie nicht zu bekämpfen,
bis ich ein Fisch-Medikament gegen bakterielle Infekte  eingesetzt habe.  Das ist jetzt für Dich sicher weniger hilfreich, aber vielleicht gib'ts ja so ein Medikament auch für Teichdimensionen.

Schöne Grüße
Bert


----------



## Elfriede (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Bert,

Cyanobakterien erkenne ich im Mikroskop. 

Bei mir gab es noch nie diese dunklen Überzüge, weder an Pflanzen noch am Boden, dafür sind hauptsächlich Oscillatoria verantwortlich, die ich vereinzelt zwar auch immer wieder im Teich habe, aber nicht in gefährlicher Dichte. 

In meinem Teich ist mit freiem Auge nie eine Alge zu sehen und auch keine flockigen Partikel, dazu sind die Mikroalgen einfach zu klein, was aber nicht nur für schwebende Cyanobakterien sondern auch für  schwebende Grünalgen und Kieselalgen gilt, aber darunter gibt es eben einige, die zur Massenvermehrung, also zur Blüte führen können, wenn alles für sie passt.

Ein Medikament gegen die Algen würde ich nie einsetzen, denn ich will sie ja nicht ausrotten und außerdem sind sie sehr wichtig für meinen Teich, solange keine  Unterwasserpflanzen bei mir wachsen. Ich will die Mikroalgen lediglich auf ein geringeres Maß zurückdrängen, damit  auch andere Pflanzen ( ohne große Düngermengen) in meinem Teich überleben können, besonders Unterwasserpflanzen als natürliche Konkurrenz.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Surfer Joe (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Elfriede,
befindet sich auf dem Teichgrund Substrat?
Da ich auch mit grünem Wasser und nicht wachsen  wollenden Unterwasserpflanzen zu kämpfen habe,  entschloss ich mich , den gesamten Teichboden mit speziellem Substrat , zwecks  Besiedelung mit Mikroorganismen,  zu bedecken.
Das Substrat befindet sich jetzt ca. 2 Monate im Teich. Das Wasser ist seitdem klarer geworden, es ist zwar immer noch grün, aber bei Sonnenschein kann man fast bis auf den Grund blicken.
Eingesetzte __ Wasserpest hat sich im Substrat verankert  und  sprießt,  wuchern  tut’s  jedoch nicht.
Der PH Wert  ist auch von 9 auf 8 gesunken,  was ja wohl mit den reduzierten Algen zu tun hat.
Das Milieu im Teich wird also besser, wenn auch nur ganz ganz langsam.
Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Elfriede (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Bert,

nein, Substrat gibt es nicht in meinem Betonteich und wird es auch nicht geben, da ich ja keinen Pflanzen-sondern einen Schwimmteich habe. Im Hauptteich befinden sich nur die vielen Seerosen in geschlossenen Gefäßen. In Substrat gepflanzt sind die Pflanzen im Flachwasser- und Sumpfbereichbereich und völlig frei bepflanzt ist der kleine Teich, er ist mit feinem Sand-Kiesgemisch gefüllt.

Am 2. September bekomme ich 10kg __ Hornkraut (von Mona), das ja frei schwimmt und nicht in Substrat gepflanzet werden muss bzw. soll. Ob es den Schwebealgen genügend Dünger streitig machen kann, das wird sich zeigen. Von mir angedacht und erhofft ist, dass das Hornkraut die frei werdenden Nährstoffe der Mikroalgenleichen,  verwerten wird und kann. Deshalb will ich den Teichboden auch nicht absaugen. Ob mein Plan funktioniert? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls könnte das Timing gut  passen, denn schon jetzt dürften sich genug abgestorbene Mikroalgen am Boden befinden und Anfang September wird es auch nicht mehr so unerträglich heiss sein. Wenn auch noch die Wassertemperatur auf 27°- max.28° zurückfällt, dann hat das Hornkraut, meiner Meinung nach, gute Chancen. 

Mein pH- Wert hat sich nach der letzten biogenen Entkalkung wieder konstant auf 8,2 - 8,4 eingependelt. KH = 4 - 5.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Surfer Joe (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hi Elfriede,

dann drücke ich Dir und dem __ Hornkraut sämtliche Daumen. Berichte mal ob's funktioniert hat.

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Elfriede (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Danke Bert,

kann ich gut gebrauchen.

Gruß Elfriede


----------



## daytrader (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir scheinbar den Fehler gefunden. 2 Tage später habe ich einen Eisen/Kalium Dünger reingegeben. Zwischenzeitlich sind ausnahmslos alle Pflanzen kräftig grün. Gut es sind immernoch die alten braunen Blätter dran, aber alle Pflanzen haben neue grüne Triebe bekommen und innerhalb kürzester Zeit gewachsen.__ Wasserminze (wuchs vorher auch nicht), mußte ich gestern einen Eimer voll entfernen, da sie alles überwuchert. 

Nachteil....die Fadenalgen sind auch gewachsen und das ordentlich. Ich mußte diese teilweise täglich rausfischen. Komischerweise nur im Oberteich, im großen unteren Teich keine einzige zu sehen. Ich nehme an, daß unten irgendwelche Fische diese fressen. Mittlerweile lläßt es aber auch oben nach.

Jetzt weiß ich zwar was den Planzen fehlte und habe endlich einen schönen Teich, weiß aber nicht so recht wie ich das nächste Mal dünge ohne wieder eine Algenplage zu bekommen.


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen gedeihen nicht...*

Hallo Day.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=355649#post355649
Kannst Du den Namen Deines Düngers mal nennen oder einen Link zu einer Bezugsquelle mit Inhaltsstoffangabe posten?


----------

